# Circle City Monthly Ride, Orange CA. Sept. 13, 2020



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2020)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Sept 13th

What:*   Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails.  We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
*When:*   Sunday Sept 13th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
*Where:*  Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
*Who:*    Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only.
*Theme:*  Ride your Prewar Bikes... if you don't have one, don't worry, this is just for fun.

I copy/paste this from 5 years ago https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/circle-city-monthly-bike-ride-oc-ca-sept-13th.77630/
When @Eric started these group rides.
Come on out and ride; always a grand ol' time.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 12, 2020)

I'll try and make this one. It's been a while...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 12, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I'll try and make this one. It's been a while...



Big Mike in the house


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2020)

downhorse said:


> looks like a cool ride. do you have to belong to a club to join?



Bump the 2nd Sunday Ride.
Not a Club.
Vintage Bike enthusiasts just show up and ride.
Come on out and join the Fun!


----------



## downhorse (Aug 22, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Bump the 2nd Sunday Ride.
> Not a Club.
> Vintage Bike enthusiasts just show up and ride.
> Come on out and join the Fun!
> View attachment 1252312


----------



## downhorse (Aug 22, 2020)

Awesome! I am trying to finish up my 1930's Westfield racer. I'd like to bring it out. My son has a lowrider show bike that he rides on occasion. Is he allow to cruise as well or is it strictly vintage?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2020)

downhorse said:


> Awesome! I am trying to finish up my 1930's Westfield racer. I'd like to bring it out. My son has a lowrider show bike that he rides on occasion. Is he allow to cruise as well or is it strictly vintage?



All are Welcome to ride, any bike they want.
Often, there are young ones riding with us; it's a "Family" event.
Hope to meet you at the Circle.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2020)

I had an IDEA;
Sears September Ride!
If you have an old bike sold by Sears, bring it out.
Just for Fun, being September and all....
Wear your @Hippie Mike  Sear's Sept. t-shirt if you got one years ago.
@cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @markivpedalpusher @OC54 @John @fordmike65 @Velocipedist Co. @mrg @63caddy @rustjunkie @Rusty72 @oddball 
Please spread the word to all OC Riders for Sears September!






My First bike was a SEARS bike.




@ssum2  Hope you can make it....

@Rayzway310 @Robertriley @birdzgarage


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2020)

Seems like there is another Sears ride this month!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 1, 2020)

mrg said:


> Seems like there is another Sears ride this month!



In past years, Labor Day Weekend Was Sears September in Long Beach;
Frank said recently, he is not doing organized "Theme Rides" anymore.
Ride what you want; enjoy what you ride!
Sunday group rides are always a great time, 1st and 2nd Sundays, every month for me.
Let's see Who/what shows up!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2020)

Bump it up for this Sunday's Ride.
I will ride the Oriole.




CIRCLE CITY RIDE
Sunday September 13, 2020


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2020)

Bump! See u there!


----------



## srfndoc (Sep 13, 2020)

Planning on riding as well (assuming small technical hurdle is fixed.) First outing for the 36 Colson LWB straight bar... let’s hope it goes well. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2020)

My-Oh-My! What a Great time; Sears bikes and some other awesome bikes, being enjoyed, admired, and loved.




























Debut @fordmike65 's Huffy Roadmaster and Louisa's Zephyr.  WOW!





@63caddy 's awesome Hiawatha Shelby WOW!





@lounging 's amazing Black Elgin by Westfield WOW!





Gather 'round @cyclingday 's Bluebird WOWOWOW!





Martin's, too cool J.C.Higgens @57fleetwood









Happy to see Mrs. @OC54 Miss America Awesome!





Thanks for the ride!
Great turnout!
Nice to meet @srfndoc and Robin, Tony, and more than my memory can put to typing.


----------



## srfndoc (Sep 13, 2020)

It was a great ride and the debut for my 36 Colson LWB straight bar. No parts fell off so it was a success. 

A few pics:

My ride and my wife’s JC Higgins. 




The participants. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 13, 2020)

Well, like everything else this year, it seemed like the Sears September Ride wasn’t going to happen.
But after getting canceled, postponed, and then abbreviated, we finally pulled it off.


The turnout out was a little lighter than usual, but the quality of the bikes and the people who love them, were no less enthusiastic.



These theme rides are good for both man and machine, as it gives them an excuse to dust them off, and take them for a spin around the block.



1937 Elgin Bluebird in front of the type of houses that Sears once sold as a mail order kit.
Amazon ain’t doin that!
At least not yet. Lol!



Cruising Sears style.



This gal whizzed by on her Carbon Fiber road racer, which I thought was kind of a cool book end from the days of lead and steel.



Martyn’s, magnificent postwar JC Higgins, and Martin’s prewar Elgin also made for some nice, pre & postwar bookends.



It’s a proven fact.
Sears sold some of the coolest bikes on the planet.
Bar none!



@lounging cruising on his Westfield made Elgin.



What’s the best time of day?
Lunchtime!



The Motley Crew.



There’s always a bunch of neat old cars driving around old town Orange.
This was the oldest one I saw.



Thanks, to the city of Orange, for keeping it a cool place to shop and ride old bikes.



And a big thanks, to @hippiemike, for the artwork on these shirts.
It makes me smile, every time I pull it out of the drawer.


Much appreciated!
Life is good, when you’re out riding one of your old bikes.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 19, 2020)

See you guys next month


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 27, 2020)

department store bikes.        (oh wait, I have a couple of those sears bikes...)

anyway, regarding the sears houses.









they sold barns also.




and bikes.


----------

